# Chiave di lettura



## fran06

How do you say it in English?

The context is:

Le sue opere offrono una chiave di lettura seducente.

Thanks in advance


----------



## emma1968

What about " reading key"?


----------



## fran06

emma1968 said:
			
		

> What about " reading key"?


 
Se esiste in inglese allora credo che sia perfetta! Non ne ero sicura ma se tu confermi....

Grazie Emma


----------



## emma1968

fran06 said:
			
		

> Se esiste in inglese allora credo che sia perfetta! Non ne ero sicura ma se tu confermi....
> 
> Grazie Emma



No, no aspetta, dal dirlo al confermarlo ce ne passa...
Comunque, ho anche fatto qualche ricerca e secondo me esiste!


----------



## Saoul

Chiave credo che possa essere tradotto con Key senza problema, mutuando questo termine dal gergo musicale.
Lettura invece in questo caso credo abbia più il senso di "interpretation".

Che ne dite? Aspettiamo comunque qualche madrelingua.


----------



## cephas161619

Ciao a tutti!

Madrelingua presente! Mi scusate il ritardo, ma sono arrivato!

Non ho mai sentito "Reading key", ma "Key" è dovunque d'uso comune. "Key" vuol dire quel parte di una mappa che spiega i simboli. E' uguale a "chiave di lettura"?

Adesso vi chiedo di corrigere il mio tentato a usare la vostra lingua!

Ciao ciao!
cephas


----------



## lsp

Here's a start. Hope it helps.

...correggere il mio tentativo...


----------



## pat79

cephas161619 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Madrelingua presente! Scusate il ritardo, sono arrivato!
> 
> Non ho mai sentito "Reading key", ma "Key" è d'uso comune dovunque. "Key" vuol dire quella parte di una mappa che spiega i simboli/ la soluzione dei simboli / qualcosa che spiega i simboli. E' uguale a "chiave di lettura"?
> 
> Adesso vi chiedo di correggere il mio tentativo a usare la vostra lingua!
> 
> Ciao ciao!
> cephas


Spero di averti aiutato !!!


----------



## TimLA

ProZ has a nice discussion. My attempt:

His works offer a seductive key to interpretation.


----------



## lsp

pat79 said:


> Spero di averti aiutato !!!



correggere has 2 g's


----------



## cephas161619

grazie!!

(adesso mi dice che il mi messagio dev'essere almeno 10 caratteri. allora, ecce!)


----------



## lsp

cephas161619 said:


> grazie!!
> 
> (adesso mi dice che il mi*o* messa*g*gio dev*e* essere almeno 10 caratteri. allora, ecce!)


ecco?


----------



## Einstein

Does anybody know a good translation of "chiave di lettura"? I don't have a particular context, but it's used everywhere.


----------



## _forumuser_

A key to interpret; key to understand

Let me know if it's too narrow for your purposes...


----------



## valy822

How about a key to the reading?


----------



## Einstein

Thanks, both. I'm not sure, because in English "key" really means "solution", while in my understanding of the Italian expression it's more like "approach", although I don't want to use that.


----------



## _forumuser_

I see. But in EN as in IT a key can mean an instrument that leads to one of several possible understandings. The word is often accompanied by the adjective interpretive : an interpretive key. Perhaps you can tone it down by adding possible: a possible key to ...

I'll write again if something else comes to mind.


----------



## Jamila

I belive "chiave di lettura" is more like "a way" of reading/understanding something... 
Usually you say "chiave di lettura" when you're aware that there is more than one way to "interpretare" something.


EDIT: Forumuser explained it far better than me! Thanks!


----------



## Einstein

Yes,Jamila, I think you've got the meaning, but I can't find a concise English translation. Maybe there isn't one and we have to use a different _giro di parole_. I see that no anglophones have any idea!


----------



## _forumuser_

Let's see:

stance, angle, perspective, viewpoint, viewing angle, viewing position, reading position...


----------



## Saoul

> MODERATION NOTE
> 
> Ho unito il thread aperto oggi con uno precedente.
> Ancora una volta invito i membri del forum a verificare l'esistenza di filoni precedenti, e a contribuire a quelli anzichè aprire thread nuovi.
> Grazie.
> Saoul


----------



## _forumuser_

E ancora:

entryway into, a passageway into....
interpretive position...

this makes me think that chiave di lettura has in fact two quite distinct meanings:

1. an interpretation
2. an angle from which an interpretation can be drawn


----------



## Einstein

OK, thanks everyone!


----------



## Karl!!!!

Abbiamo appena parlato di 'chiave di lettura' in classe, ma purtroppo non abbiamo trovato una simile frase inglese. Direi 'interpretation' or 'way of interpreting'. Insomma, sono d'accordo con Saoul.

Le sue opere offrono una chiave di lettura seducente = His/her works offer a seductive interpretation

Ci sono molti chiavi di lettura - There are many ways of interpreting (it).


----------



## Drunken Tiger

I don't think "key" sounds good in English.  i would go for "lens" to give the idea of interpretation...

DT


----------



## Bugs Benny

Buongiorno a tutti! 

facendo una ricerca du internet, credo che _reading key_ non venga usato. è molto frequente _interpretation key _che, personalmente, mi pare suoni piuttosto bene. Anche _key to reading _è usato, ma non mi suona affatto.


----------



## miss know-it-all

cephas161619 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Madrelingua presente! Mi scusate il ritardo, ma sono arrivato!
> 
> Non ho mai sentito "Reading key", ma "Key" è dovunque d'uso comune. "Key" vuol dire quel parte di una mappa che spiega i simboli. E' uguale a "chiave di lettura"?
> 
> Adesso vi chiedo di corrigere il mio tentato a usare la vostra lingua!
> 
> Ciao ciao!
> cephas



I think it's more like a "medium" for the interpretation


----------



## Odysseus54

A me, a senso,  viene in mente "interpretation code" , che esiste ed e' usato.

Qui pero' la frase mi sembra monca - chiave di lettura di cosa ?  L'oggetto della lettura qual'e' ? come continua la frase, o da cosa e' preceduta ?


----------



## CephasInRome

How about "interpretive key"?


----------



## underhouse

CephasinRome said:


> How about "interpretive key"?


 
I think it is ok, but, perhaps, a "key to interpret" is more common.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

In some contexts, "legend" is used for that, such as a map or chart with symbols.


----------



## CephasInRome

underhouse said:


> I think it is ok, but, perhaps, a "key to interpret" is more common.


 
great, thanks.  I agree


----------



## Cangurotto

How about simply "key of interpretation"?  It's used quite a lot and there are lots of examples if you google it (over 340,000!).  Hope that helps.


----------



## Einstein

Cangurotto said:


> How about simply "key of interpretation"? It's used quite a lot and there are lots of examples if you google it (over 340,000!). Hope that helps.


Are you sure? I found 9,170 hits. Did you remember to use the "virgolette"?
Still, 9,170 is not a bad result.


----------



## Cangurotto

I sure did Einstein. 
"Virgolette" are indispensable when using Google, and I got (and keep getting) precisely 341,000! 
Not sure why you get a different number though.


----------



## Bookmom

I really enjoy revisiting the older threads when they show up like this, it reminds me of how fresh and interesting the conversation used to be here on WR.  

So for Chiave di lettura, how about a basis for understanding/interpreting?


----------



## CPA

The term is "key *to *interpretation" (1,040,000 hits using "virgolette").


----------



## Astropolyp

"Key to an interpretation" is how the Collins translates "chiave di lettura" (13,100,000 Google hits, by the way).


----------



## Cangurotto

I think both "key of interpretation" and "key to interpretation" can be used, depending on the context, as well as Astropolyp's suggetion "key to an interpretation".  I think use is very context-specific.  
For example, I don't think the phrase: "All meanings, we know, depend on the *key of interpretation*.” (-George Eliot)", would work _as well_ with "to" in "of's" place, but that could just be me.  ;o)


----------



## NYoumans

Depending on the context, I would say "*interpretative lens*" is an alternative, especially in accademic circles... while "key of/to interpretation" makes use of the word "key", it sounds a bit antiquated. George Eliot may have used it in the 19th century, but I would lean towards a more modern term. Non so se mi spiego... I mean, just because Giacomo Leopardi or Gabriele D´Annunzio used a certain phrase in Italian, doesn´t mean that you would necessarily use it today... o mi sbaglio?


----------



## AWOL4mylo

Inspired by the contributor (can't see the name from this screen) who pointed out the finer context of 'with the awareness that other interpretations exist,' what came to mind is the notion of a 'spin' (reminiscent of 'giro di parole') on a particular subject.  Used informally, it is widely used ('spin-doctoring' has the connotation of minimizing the embarassment/damage caused by a mistake/screw-up).  

Unfortunately it is probably too informal to use in most cases where 'chiave di lettura' comes up, but you never know...  It's not a precise translation at a general level, but I thought I'd put it on the table to get some feedback...

Otherwise, instead of 'key' you can focus on the 'interpretation' or 'reading' of a situation.


----------



## AWOL4mylo

Another related word - 'frame' used as a verb, as in 'how to frame the problem,' or 'it depends on how the problem is framed.'  Comes in handy, especially in university-speak.  This is probably much more useful than 'spin' in the context of 'chiave di lettura.'


----------



## CPA

"Frame", I think, would be rendered in Italian with "inquadrare", which works perfectly with a problem. In the context of the original post ("Le sue opere offrono una chiave di lettura seducente"), Tim's solution (# 9) is the best. IMHO


----------



## 5punti

_forumuser_ said:


> I see. But in EN as in IT a key can mean an instrument that leads to one of several possible understandings. The word is often accompanied by the adjective interpretive : an interpretive key. Perhaps you can tone it down by adding possible: a possible key to ...
> 
> I'll write again if something else comes to mind.



Segnalo ancora "interpretive approach" (mi pare che non sia stato citato esplicitamente nel thread), anche se è una traduzione meno precisa. Esempio: "interpretive approach to the Bible" risulta abbondantemente rappresentato in google, così come "interpretive key to the Bible". 
Guardando un paio di esempi, mi pare che l'espressione sia usata con lo stesso significato (e non per esempio nel senso di "lettura critica della Bibbia" o simili).
 Comunque, nel thread c'è una tale abbondanza di proposte, che il problema si può forse considerare risolto 
5punti


----------



## Justelah

Aggiungo il mio contributo alla discussione.
Cercando sul web, vedo che è molto usata l'espressione *"key to the interpretation"*.

Ad esempio:
"Offre una _chiave di lettura di/per_ questa situazione"

"It offers a _key to the interpretation of_ this situation"​


----------



## london calling

Justelah said:


> Aggiungo il mio contributo alla discussione.
> Cercando sul web, vedo che è molto usata l'espressione *"key to the interpretation"*.


Dipende se è richiesto o meno l'articolo in inglese. In alcune frasi non ci vuole.


----------



## Odysseus54

Why not simply "a way to understand" ?  "Chiave di lettura" is a bit more pompous, but that happens all the time in Italian.  The meaning is just that - a way to understand.


----------

